# Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?



## Kxxxxx (11. Januar 2007)

Wie auch in vielen anderen Bereichen lassen bestimmte Hersteller bei Fremdfirmen produzieren. Es stellt sich damit bei vielen Marken- wie auch „no name“- Produkten die Frage:

Wer hat´s erfunden, bzw. wer hat´s gebaut?

Stammt z. B. die Rolle von Balzer tatsächlich von Balzer oder wurde sie von einem anderen Hersteller gebaut? (nur eines von vielen möglichen Beispielen)

Weiß jemand mehr über soche Produkte? - Lassen sich vielleicht Schnäppchen machen?


----------



## esox_105 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wie auch in vielen anderen Bereichen lassen bestimmte Hersteller bei Fremdfirmen produzieren. Es stellt sich damit bei vielen Marken- wie auch „no name“- Produkten die Frage:
> 
> Wer hat´s erfunden, bzw. wer hat´s gebaut?
> 
> ...


 

Die Frage ist, sind in den sogenannten Schnäppchen die selben hochwertigen Komponenten verbaut worden wie in den Markenartikeln?


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, sind in den sogenannten Schnäppchen die selben hochwertigen Komponenten verbaut worden wie in den Markenartikeln?


 
Dies kann man sich sicherlich in einem zweiten Schritt fragen.

Bei vielen anderen Produkten, die nichts mit angeln zu tun haben, laufen die Marken und no name Produkte vom selben Band. 

Es ist aber auch danach gefragt, ob Firmen, wie Balzer, Spro, Sänger und weiß der Geier alle selber Produzieren. Ich habe Zweifel! Ich denke, die Frage ist doch von interesse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Naja, was ist ein "Hersteller":
Eine Firma die herstellt und dann an den Handel verkauft - oder auch eine Firma die Produkte entwickelt und dann bei andere herstellen läßt um sie dann selber zu vertreiben??

Ob bei Ruten, Rollen oder Schnüren, da gibts ein paar wenige "Grundkomponentenhersteller", bei denen sich Hersteller und "Herstellenlassende" dann bedienen.

Die paar Blankproduzenten die es gibt, kann man sicher an zwei Händen abzählen.

Dann gibts dazu die verschiedene Hardware, und je nachdem wo dann die Ruten fertig gemacht werden, daraus resultieren dann auch die Unterschiede:
Besserer oder schlechterer Lack, bessereres oder schlechteres Zubehör, bessere oder schlechtere Bindungen.

Das gleiche bei en Rollen (von Ausnahmen abgesehen):
Da gibts halt Produzenten von Getrieben, Zahnrädern, Lagern etc., je nach Wunsch des Handels wird eben daraus eine Rolle gebastelt.

Und je nachdem in welcher Preisklasse das sein soll, werden eben mehr oder weniger hochwertige Komponenten mit mehr oder weniger hohen Fertigungstoleranzen gebaut werden - dazu noch ein jeweils zur Marke passendes Gehäuse und gut is.

Das gleiche bei Schnüren (mono- wie multifil):
Es gibt ein paar wenige Faserhersteller, ein paar wenige Flechtbetriebe und ein paar "Umspuler". 

In wie weit man aber (wie beim Marken/Discount - Yoghurt) davon ausgehen kann, dass z. B. bei Ruten der gleiche Blank der bei verschiedenen Firmen verwendet wird, auch die gleiche Qualität als Angelrute ergibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Da je nach Firma eben andere Komponenten in anderen Qualitätsstufen verbaut werden können.


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Hallo!

Es ist übrigens ziemlich verwegen anzunehmen, daß bei gleicher Herkunft zwei verschiedene Produktlinien (NoName / Marke) das gleiche enthalten. Nichts ist einfacher als da eine Differenzierung vorzunehmen.

Klaus


----------



## Siff-Cop (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Hallo 

zunächst möchte ich sagen das ich die Fragestellung sehr gut finde und es ja sein könnte das es so etwas gibt. 

Also ich kann nur von meiner Produktionserfahrung sprechen(nicht im Angelzubehör). Ich kennes es z.B. das Produkte auf der gleichen Linie hergestellt werden aber dann bei der Endkontrolle oder Prozesskontrolle noch mal unterschieden werden und die Teile dann nach ihrer Qualität klassifiziert werden und dann an die unterschiedlichen Kunden gehen je nachdem was er spezifiziert hat oder wo man keine Reklamationen erwarten kann da man aus der Erfahrung im umgang mit diesem Kunden weiß was er wünscht und was kontrolliert wird. Es gibt da aber diesbezüglich dann keinen Unterschiede im Preis. Mittlerweile ist man in der Industrie ja schon soweit das schlechte Teile/ Ausschuß garnicht mehr entsorgt wird sondern in Billiglohnländern in Handarbeit repariert/ zusammengeschuster wird und dann in diesen Ländern wo die Qualität oder die Regularien keine so große Rolle spielen, verkauft werden. Da haben sich die Hersteller die Entsorgungskosten hier in Deutschland gespart und verkaufen den Schrott und bekommen noch Geld dafür. Allerdings werden solche Produkte dann auch unter einem anderen Namen verkauft.

Ich möchte damit nur sagen das man auch wenn die Rollen oder sonst etwas vom gleichen Hersteller kommen nicht immer die gleiche Qualität erwarten kann, weil wie KHof schon geschrieben hat "Nichts ist einfacher als da eine Differenzierung vorzunehmen."

Natürlich gibt es bestimmt auch Ausnahmen und diese hier aufzuzeigen währe natürlich Prima.


----------



## ajaekel (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Hallo,

ich habe so ein Schnäppchen. Es gibt von der Firma Nash den Schlafsack "Frostbite". Der kostet z.B. bei der Angeldomäne schlappe 157,- €. Der Schlafsack ist ein 4-Jahreszeiten-Schlafsack. Das Innenfutter ist aus superkuschligem Fleece, welches aus 2 getrennten Teilen besteht. Man kann auch ein Futter heraustrennen und nur mit einem Futter schlafen. Der Schlafsack ist bis -25 Grad geeignet. Ausserdem hat er rundherum Klippverschlüsse mit denen sich der Schlafsack auf der gesamten Länge an einem Bedchair befestigen lässt. Da verrutscht nix mehr. Für mich ein wirklich guter Schlafsack. 

Den baugleichen Schlafsack gibt es bei Askari von der Firma Kogha. Ich meine, er nennt sich Kogha Extreme oder so. Angeblich ist es sogar schon vorgekommen, dass Kogha-Schlafsäcke mit den Nash-Schildern an den Reisverschlüssen ausgeliefert wurde. Der Vorteil: Bei Askari kostet dieser Schlafsack 79,- €.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Es ist übrigens ziemlich verwegen anzunehmen, daß bei gleicher Herkunft zwei verschiedene Produktlinien (NoName / Marke) das gleiche enthalten. Nichts ist einfacher als da eine Differenzierung vorzunehmen.
> 
> Klaus


 
Es ist überhaupt nicht verwegen. Es kommt durchaus vor, dass Markenfirmen über no name Produkte Überproduktionen verscherbeln. Gemeint ist aber nicht nur dieser Fall. Denkbar ist auch, dass sich hinter Discounte- Labeln Markenprodukte verstecken oder zwei Markenfirmen Ruten oder Rollen beim selben Hersteller fertigen lassen. Ich denke, dass so etwas schon von Interesse sein kann.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Die Ryobi Zauber gibts etwas umgewandelt z.B. bei Spro als 
Blue / Red Arc , bei Penn (weiß nicht unter welchem Namen) und glaub da war nochwas .

Vom Preis her geben die sich aber alle nicht viel .


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Hallo kolja!

Überproduktion kann man nicht mit private label verkaufen, da die schon fertig gelabelt zuviel produziert werden und umlabeln viel zu teuer ist. Die Sache mit der Überproduktion ist ein modernes Märchen.
Daraus werden verbilligte Auslaufmodelle oder Sonderangebote.
Überkapazitäten sind übrigens was anderes.
Sicher können dagegen verschiedene Produkte vom selben Hersteller kommen. Aber glaub mir: diese Information ist nicht viel wert, da alle Hersteller sehr wohl in verschiedenen Preisbereichen bauen können.
Beispiel Krabbencocktail: was ist leichter als den Anteil billigen Dosenspargels zu erhöhen und ne Ladung Wasser zuzufügen? Das Informationen welche Hersteller hinter einer private label Verpackung stecken werden übrigens meist gezielt aus Werbegründen gestreut und dann vom Verbraucher auch noch in Buchform gekauft! Das ist Marketing-Eine Sach künstlich mit Sinn aufblasen und dann auch noch Geld für bekommen....

Zurück zum Angeln: Andere Lager, eine andere Legierung im Getriebe und ein paar Dichtungen weniger, dann einen anderen Lack und so weiter...Welche Rollen tatsächlich baugleich sind kann man von Außen nicht so einfach sehen, auch der Preis hat da wenig Aussagekraft. Besser sind die Erfahrungen der Boardies.

Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Und letztlich isses ja auch wurscht.

Man muss mit seinem Gerät zufrieden sein - und das wird sich immer erst mit der persönlichen Praxis rausstellen.

Da helfen Tipps der Boardies insoweit als man vor totalem Schrott bewahrt werden kann, ob jetzt aber die Daiwa, Shimano, Quantum oder sonst eine Rolle besser oder schlechter oder gar baugleich ist, ist doch vollkommen wurscht, solange man damit zufrieden ist.

Ich würde für manche alte Rute nochmal richtig Geld ausgeben, wenn die heute noch erhältlich wären, und es gibt tolle neue Rollen, die ich nicht missen möchte - alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Dieser Strang muss ja nicht für alle von Interesse sein. Für den einen oder Anderen ist er es aber. Was den Verkauf von Markenware unter einem NoName – Label angeht habe ich aus dem nicht anglerischen Bereich meine Erfahrungen. Diese Fälle gibt es definitiv. Dies zeigt auch das Beispiel mit dem Schlafsack. Es ist auch ein offenes Geheimnis, dass es bei den Rollen mehr Marken als Hersteller gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



> Dieser Strang muss ja nicht für alle von Interesse sein. Für den einen oder Anderen ist er es aber.


Stimmt, habe ja nie was anderes behauptet.


> Es ist auch ein offenes Geheimnis, dass es bei den Rollen mehr Marken als Hersteller gibt.


Das war doch noch nie ein Geheimnis, nur hat sich kaum einer drum gekümmert.


----------



## friggler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Wenn man mal eine Balzer Magic Rute neben eine Scorpion Signature hält stellt man fest dass der Blank der gleiche ist. Die Ring und Zier-Wicklungen sind in einer anderen Farbe (Ich persönlich finde die Sig. schöner) und meiner Meinung ist die Verarbeitung besser. Zumindestens bei meinen wurden die Bindungen besser ausgeführt und der Lack sauberer aufgetragen (Handmade). Griff, Rollenhalter,Ringe usw. sind mM. absolut die gleichen. 
 Die Scorpion sind aber deutlich günstiger...

Ich habe eine Zebco Topic und eine Ultimate Inspiration Beach. Die Zebco ist grau und die Ultimate rotbraun. Von der Farbe sind die absolut unterschiedlich...Der Blank scheint der gleiche zu sein. Man sieht auch die Spiralwindungen duch den Lack durchscheinen-das schafft aber die Digi nicht darzustellen... Selbst am restlichen Aufbau wurde nichts geändert (Der Ring im mittleren Teil ist bei einer ca. 3cm höher angebracht). Alle Teile lassen sich beliebig austauschen, und auch die Kurve unter Last wenn man etwas Gewicht anhängt ist absolut gleich.
Unterschied....eine kostet ~35€ die andere 80€#c

Möglicherweise kennt ja auch jemand die passende Daiwa Rolle die dieser auf dem Foto sehr ähnelt:q:q:q Innendrin gibt es keinen erkennbaren Unterschied:q

Die Fotos musste Ich leider stark verkleinern. Man sollte es trotzdem erkennen können
Bild1 und 2 Balzer/scorpion
Bild 3 Ultimate/Zebco
Bild 4 die "andere" Daiwa
Bild 5 (von oben) Ultimate-Zebco-Balzer-Scorpion +Rolle

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## friggler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

@ Thomas
"nur hat sich kaum einer drum gekümmert."
DU WILLST EIN SCHWABE SEIN??? 
Da kann man sparen!!!
 ;-))))

Also mir fällt sowas öfter mal auf...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



friggler schrieb:


> Wenn man mal eine Balzer Magic Rute neben eine Scorpion Signature hält stellt man fest dass der Blank der gleiche ist.


Ist die Skorpion Signature II nicht eher eine Balzer Magna Matrix MX9 ? |kopfkrat 
Also bei mir sehen die Oberflächengewebe einer Signature II und einer Magna Magic ganz anders aus. Die MX9 hat aber eine andere Griffmontage mit dem Rollenhalter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Die Ryobi Zauber gibts etwas umgewandelt z.B. bei Spro als
> Blue / Red Arc , bei Penn (weiß nicht unter welchem Namen) und glaub da war nochwas .
> Vom Preis her geben die sich aber alle nicht viel .


Jupp, da gibt es noch einiges mehr.
Da produziert jemand in Japan für verschiedene Firmen, eine Budget-High-End-Rollen Familie, die breit im Vertrieb vieler Firmen ihren Platz gefunden hat. Das kann nicht orginär Ryobi sein, da die ihre Rollenherstellung 2000 verkauft haben. Sicherlich sind die Konditionen für Ryobi aber besonders gut, zumal der Ryobi Konzern über besonders gute Aluminiumquellen verfügt. 

Ryobi (Applause, ApplauseXB, Zauber, ZauberVS, Excia, ZesterMX, ZesterVX, Ecusima), Spro (BlueArc7,BlueArc8,BlueArc9, RedArc, Passion, Nova), Tubertini (NewApplause, Zauber, SirioIV), Grauvell (Targa, Excell), Byron (Alice), Penn (AF-Spin), WFT (Alubraid, Braidspin);
mehr Firmen kenn ich im Moment gerad noch nicht. Dauernd kommen auch neue Modelle dazu, z.B. wird kaum jemand im Moment die Zester MX und Zester VX kennen, kann sich aber schon bald ändern. :q 
Der Vorteil für den Rollenfreak ist hierbei, daß die verschiedenen Röllchen sich ein wenig in Farbe und verbautem Zubehör unterscheiden, man sich aber freiweg neue Kombinationen zusammenstellen kann oder sich genau die Lieblingsfarbe für die Kombo suchen kann.

Interessanterweise wurde auch öfter bei allerdings auch in Riesenstückzahlen verkauften Spro Rollen über mangelhafte Produktexemplare geklagt, während von Ryobi's sowas nicht bekannt wurde, dort also vermutlich eine höhere Qualitätskontrolle erfolgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



> Der Vorteil für den Rollenfreak ist hierbei, daß die verschiedenen Röllchen sich ein wenig in Farbe und verbautem Zubehör unterscheiden, man sich aber freiweg neue Kombinationen zusammenstellen kann oder sich genau die Lieblingsfarbe für die Kombo suchen kann.


Da war doch erst ein Thread, wo einer ne dunkelblaue Rolle suchte ))


----------



## friggler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

@ Det
Nöö Signature ist Magic beide den Woven Blank ;-)
Die Signatuere II könnte die IM9 sein.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

Ich schau nochmal, wie genau meine beschriftet ist. Vlt. schafft die Kamera ja auch das Gewebe ..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da war doch erst ein Thread, wo einer ne dunkelblaue Rolle suchte ))


Interessieren tut es aber viel mehr im Zeitalter der blauen VHF, jedenfalls deucht mir das so 

Leider kommt die metallicblaue Ryobi Applause XB erst als "NEW 2007" auf den Markt und bisher war gerade blau Fehlanzeige (silber, titan, rot, schwarz, weiß, champagner-Töne gibts in der Familie schon), da muß man wohl noch ein wenig warten, könnte aber mit den neuen Designs genauso ein Knallbonbon geben wie damals die rubinrote Spro RedArc. 
Spro kann sich das eigentlich nicht nehmen lassen, dann die echte "Super Blue Arc" herauszubringen :g


----------



## friggler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*

@det
 Auf Bild2 müsste der Blank erkennbar sein. 
 Eines ist die Signatuer"Spezial Hecht" (2,75m) das andere die Balzer Magic Spin 70 (3,00m)
Die Magics haben diesen "Woven-Carbon" Blank.
Die Matrix IM5 und die IM9 haben einen Spiralförmigen Aufbau und glatter wirkendes Gewebe-meine jedenfalls alle.
Stell doch mal eines von deiner SigII vs IM9 rein. und die genauen Bezeichnungen...
...möglicherweise brauche Ich noch ein Upgrade:q

Andere Beispiele:
 Das C......... Brandungsdreibein gibt es z.B. auch ohne den Markenschriftzug.
 Mit Marke 69€ ohne 29€.
 Den Angelkoffer mit Marke bekommt man im Baumarkt manchmal für die Hälfte. 
Am Boden findet man dann auch den gleichen Hersteller und Produktionsstempel.
Zebco hatte mal Brandungszubehör wie Alpha-Bait-Clip und SRT-Feedern usw. Ein Teil (nicht alles) davon war mM. Gemini oder Breakaway-aber wesentlich günstiger, und in D zu bekommen. Ob das 100% identisch war kann Ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, optisch und im Gebrauch gab es jedenfalls keinen Unterschied-und man musste nicht in England bestellen.

Es gibt auch genügend Fälle wo es nur gleich aussieht, aber Material und Verarbeitung absolut unterschiedlich sind. Manchmal sogar bei gleichen Modellen einer Marke...wie Taiwan und Japanproduktion bei Shimano etc.

Meine Vermutung ist dass im Low und Mid-Cost Bereich von vielen Herstellern auf Komponenten "von der Stange" zurückgegriffen wird und das gleiche Produkt mit minimalen Veränderungen dann mit verschiedenen Namen und tw. sehr verschiedenen Preisen auf den Markt kommt. Eigene Entwicklung dürfte in dem Bereich viel zu teuer sein. Vom Hersteller oder nach Herstellervorgaben entwickelte hochpreisige Modelle dagegen schätze Ich wird sich der "Erfinder" exclusiv sichern lassen und auch selbst -oder gegen Lizenz und Vorgaben- vermarkten.

Eigentlich ist es aber auch egal...
 Wer Gerät auch ohne Aufkleber beurteilen kann wird immer günstiger kaufen können als derjenige der Marken und vollmundige Beschreibungen dafür braucht. 
Ich kaufe immer nach Eigenschaften die Marke ist mir erstmal unwichtig-zumal man ja oft alleine für den Namen (manchmal nur ein Aufkleber) nicht wenig bezahlt.
 Ein vertrauenswürdiger Händler ist mir persönlich wichtiger...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welcher Hersteller steckt hinter dem Produkt?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich schau nochmal, wie genau meine beschriftet ist. Vlt. schafft die Kamera ja auch das Gewebe ..



So , Bilder von den beiden Blanks habe ich schonmal:

oben: Balzer Magna Magic Seatrout 3,10m  10-45g
unten: Skorpion Signature IM7 3,00m 20-70g (alias Balzer MX9)


----------

